# Marilyn Mason = Zero soldi



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Con questa la pianto, ....  lo scopo diciamo che è accettabile, ... però comincerò ad ascoltare le canzoni di questo fulminato, ... non vuole cacciare fuori proprio niente 

	
	
		
		
	


	






*DIVORZIO AL VETRIOLO*: Marilyn Manson non vuole dare un soldo all'ex Dita von Teese
Los Angeles- Marilyn Manson non vuole dare né soldi né alimenti all'ex moglie Dita . 

E così ha presentato una contro-istanza di divorzio a quella presentata dalla Von Teese lo scorso 29 dicembre, nella quale la donna non chiedeva soldi o alimenti, ma solo il pagamento delle spese legali da parte del marito. 

Richiesta negata. Nel documento di Manson, si afferma che la coppia si é separata il giorno di Halloween, il 31 ottobre, e non alla vigilia di Natale come aveva affermato Dita. 

L'unico punto sul quale il rocker e la soubrette sono totalmente d'accordo é sulle "differenze inconciliabili" che hanno portato alla fine del loro matrimonio, anche se in realtà queste "differenze inconciliabili" avrebbero il nome dell'attrice diciannovenne Evan Rachel Wood. 

La Wood é infatti la nuova compagna di Manson, nonché protagonista del debutto del fidanzato nelle vesti di regista con il film "Phantasmagoria: The Visions of Lewis Carroll", dove Manson dice di voler "riscrivere le regole dei film dell'orrore".

http://it.news.yahoo.com/22012007/284/divorzio-vetriolo-marilyn-manson-non-vuole-dar-9.html


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

a me pare che quell' uomo????...non capisca un cazzo...Dita Von Teese me la farei pure io!!!!!

Quando ci vuole ci vuole...che diamine!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> a me pare che quell' uomo????...non capisca un cazzo...Dita Von Teese me la farei pure io!!!!!
> 
> Quando ci vuole ci vuole...che diamine!!!!


E' chiaro che lui se l'è fatta per tutto questo periodo, ... probabilmente anche la più carina una volta consumata deve avere qualcosa a "retro" per compensare una cosa scontata come la sua bellezza.

Anche se la cosa che mi spaventa è il fatto di Mason, ho visto una sua intervista integrale, ... è davvero molto inquietante come personaggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi, se Von Teese vuole solo le spese legali, ... è perchè non ne può più di quel pazzoide con gli occhi fulminati pieni di sangue e di lenti a contatto colorate.

Mi viene da dire: Poverina


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> E' chiaro che lui se l'è fatta per tutto questo periodo, ... probabilmente anche la più carina una volta consumata deve avere qualcosa a "retro" per compensare una cosa scontata come la sua bellezza.
> 
> Anche se la cosa che mi spaventa è il fatto di Mason, ho visto una sua intervista integrale, ... è davvero molto inquietante come personaggio
> 
> ...


Ma a quanto pare nella vita privata Manson e' tanto meno pagliaccio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...pare anche che sia una persona molto colta ed educata...

onestamente ci credo pure...

Bha...se vuole posso darle il mio indirizzo..


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Oddio.........*

Chissà se domani potrò affrontare le solite cose quotidiane con questo groppo sullo stomaco, poveri cari Manson e Dita............ a volte l'essere umano sa essere orrendamente socievole!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chissà se domani potrò affrontare le solite cose quotidiane con questo groppo sullo stomaco, poveri cari Manson e Dita............ a volte l'essere umano sa essere orrendamente socievole!
> Bruja


brutto colpo eh?


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma a quanto pare nella vita privata Manson e' tanto meno pagliaccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bisognere chiederlo alla Von Teese cosa ne pensa visto che è lei che ci ha passato le notti, ... visto che con lui il giorno non lo vivi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dall'intervista non mi è parso inquietante perchè fosse schizzato, ... ma perchè non ci stava proprio più nella realtà. L'intervistatore della MTV gli ha fatto delle domande semplici ma significative: sul fatto per esempio che voleva stare nell'oscurita e il perchè voleva le candele ... e altre domande che solo un giornalista di questo genere può riuscire a fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Inquietante perchè è definitivamente decollato, ... e non sembra un viaggio finito


----------

